# Cast iron waffle maker! Help please!



## Stella_luna (Jan 26, 2006)

My DH bought me the most romantic Mother's Day gift ever . . . a stovetop cast iron waffle maker to replace my teflon one







. I was so excited! We seasoned it yesterday over our grill, and excitedly tried to use it this morning.

What a disaster! Gooey stuff stuck all over, impossible to clean out, and a whole batch of waffle batter wasted as we tried, and failed, again and again, to make a waffle.

Clearly, we're doing it wrong, but the iron didn't come with instructions. Does anyone know how to use of these? Also, should we be using a specific waffle batter recipe? I'm just using my usual recipe out of Betty Crocker.

Thanks mamas . . .


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

My family has had cast iron waffle makers since I was about 6. I just bought my own last summer, and it's a lot of work, but so worth it.

Not sure how you seasoned it, we brush on shortening and then let it sit in the oven on warm for a few hours. Then wipe of as much of the shortening as you can. The first 2 waffles at least will taste of shortening and not much else, but the dog loves them. If it needs to be cleaned we stick it in the wood stove for a while.

It really just takes a ton of practice. I had to go through about 5 gooey messes before I got anything remotely decent. Because I put the batter on when the griddle wasn't hot enough, because I'm impatient and opened it too soon, because I flipped it too much, etc. Chances are, you won't get a good waffle to start ever. My parents still burn their first waffle after 20 years with the same griddle. You'll also need to grease it between waffles. We use a sprayer that we can put our own oil in, but something like Pam would probably work fine too.

Oh, and we just use the "just add water" stuff for batter.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Its need to be seasoned really well. No pooling of the oil you use for seasoning. Just light coats and lots of them. Hardening of each one before putting on the next.

Be sure to brush some oil/butter on before pour on the batter.

It takes awhile to get a good seasoning.


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

where do you get a cast iron waffle iron? the only cast iron ones i have seen have teflon on them to and i have been looking for several years now


----------



## Stella_luna (Jan 26, 2006)

http://campingrus.stores.yahoo.net/texcasirwafm.html


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

thank you


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

I just got one too, & the first time was a disaster so I seasoned it a 2nd time & then attemped to make waffles again & it worked!!! Good luck!


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Also, the key to any good waffles (not just with cast iron) is to preheat the iron and oil it before you start the first one. You probably already know that, but having hung out around my husband for 8+ years now, I've come to realize that sometimes the right answer is the one that seems most obvious. ;-)


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

E-bay often has nice old cast iron peices









Some arents a bad price either.

I would much rather buy an old cast iron peice as a new one. The new one just arent as well made as the old ones.


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

i just ordered a cast iron waffle iron from lehmans, very excited about it. we don't use any non stick and i have been missing waffles


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonfroggy*
i just ordered a cast iron waffle iron from lehmans, very excited about it. we don't use any non stick and i have been missing waffles

That is where mine came from!!! Would love some tried & true recipes! I also got a grain grinding mill, but still have to play with it! I'd love to make waffles similar to the brand "Van's" All the different varieties of Van's that I have tried have been great! I have only used the Arrowhead Mills buckwheat mix, so far.


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

my waffle iron arrived today

thank you op for inspiring me to go and look for a cast iron waffler iron, i looked several years ago and only found cast iron ones that had teflon, but now i can have teflon free waffles!!!


----------

